# BB/Kajak Fänge 2014



## King_Fisher (24. März 2014)

Kann jemand sagen, ob die Dorschfänge schon wieder besser werden? Das Wasser ist ja schon wieder etwas wärmer, so dass der Fisch langsam wieder flacher stehen dürfte. Hab auch schon wieder abends vom Strand aus die ersten Dorsche gefangen und überlege mal am WE den ersten Belly-Trip der Saison zu starten. Also, wer kann was berichten???


----------



## Grubenzenker (24. März 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



King_Fisher schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen, ob die Dorschfänge schon wieder besser werden? Das Wasser ist ja schon wieder etwas wärmer, so dass der Fisch langsam wieder flacher stehen dürfte. Hab auch schon wieder abends vom Strand aus die ersten Dorsche gefangen und überlege mal am WE den ersten Belly-Trip der Saison zu starten. Also, wer kann was berichten???


 also ich hatte am samstag 13 dorsche vom belly aus.war westlich von warnemünde aus los-die meissten kontakte hatte ich bei 5 metern-der grösste hatte 65 cm....#6


----------



## King_Fisher (24. März 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



Grubenzenker schrieb:


> also ich hatte am samstag 13 dorsche vom belly aus.war westlich von warnemünde aus los-die meissten kontakte hatte ich bei 5 metern-der grösste hatte 65 cm....#6



Das hört sich doch schon gar nicht so schlecht an #6


----------



## stockel26 (24. März 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

moin, 

in Boltenhagen wurde am Samstag auch gute gefangen. Gegen Mittag stand der Dorsch zwischen 5-6m


----------



## Bellyangler (30. März 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moinsen!
Gestern für 2 Stunden in Dahme unterwegs gewesen. Auf grund des dichten Nebels war Orientierung kaum möglich, haben daher eher im flachen Gebiet (200 m) vor der Küste gefischt.
Wenige, vereinzelte Bisse, Dorsche noch in kleinen Größen, größter Fisch 45 cm. Wasser wohl noch zu kalt.
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## Smallmouth (31. März 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin ,

Gestern Abend in Dahme am TP von 18:00 bis ca 20:30 
ca . 30 Leos davon 9 x um die 50cm , der Rest so um die 40 - 45 cm durften dann auch zurück . 
Wird schon besser , letzte woche hatte ich nur Fische unter 40 cm .


----------



## Smallmouth (3. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Gestern noch mal TP von 17:00 bis 20:30 
1 x Dorsch gleich beim rausfahren , dann bis 19:30 Uhr nichts ,
ab dann 1 Stunde  fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer 
Fische fast alle um die 50 cm , leider beim filitiern in 2  Fischen Nematoden ( Spulwürmer ) gefunden . 
Ich hoffe das sind Einzelfälle .

jetz ist erstmal ordenlich OSTwind angesagt .


----------



## Bellyangler (12. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moinsen!
Gestern Dahme 16.30 bis 19.00 Uhr 25 Dorsche aber kleine Größen wo sind die Dickdorsche? #dGruß Bellyangler


----------



## Deichkind (13. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

War Freitag kurz am Taucherparkplatz! Klares Wasser und Null Wind aber doch Strömung parallel zum Ufer Richtung Leuchtturm!
Von 8-11 aufm Wasser! 
Interessant: sobald ich aktiv gefischt habe null Kontakt! Am Ende alle Fische (insgesamt 11) komplett vertikal gefangen! 6 kamen mit davon zwei: 66 und 69 cm und derbe feist!

Alle Fische voll mit Kleinfisch! Grundeln, Sandaale usw

@bellyangler: das finde ich für Dahme schon derbe dick! Hatte lediglich vor 3 Jahren mal direkt im Januar, höhe Jugendherberge,
3 mächtig schwere Winterdorsche von 78, 82 und 91 cm! Mein absoluter Bellyrekord!


----------



## Bellyangler (14. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin Deichkind!
Jetzt weiß ich wer die dicken Dorsche immer wegangelt!
Petri!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## sMaXx (16. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

heute gabs mal richtig viele dorsche auch 2 gute mit 69 und 70 ! aber was zum teufel isn das fürn fisch, kann mir das wer sagen?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

das ist der Lieferant des Deutschen "Ersatz"kaviars

der Seehase |wavey:


----------



## sMaXx (16. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

so rot? gruselig, danke !


----------



## Reppi (17. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

bei der Form kann man sich nen Lampenschirm raus bauen..


----------



## Bellyangler (17. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



sMaXx schrieb:


> heute gabs mal richtig viele dorsche auch 2 gute mit 69 und 70 ! aber was zum teufel isn das fürn fisch, kann mir das wer sagen?



Moin sMaXx!
Dickes Petri!
Bei mir gab´s gestern 15 Dorsche bis 58 cm immerhin. Bei knalligem Sonnenwetter und schwachem Wind bis Ententeich hatte ich leider vergessen Sonnencreme aufzutragen und sah abends so ähnlich aus wie dein Fisch ...
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## elbetaler (17. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Mein Seehäschen neulich sah hingegen fast schwarz aus! In rötlich sieht er eigentlich ganz sympathisch aus. :q

 Die sind wohl die "UNTERWASSEROSTERHASEN" ? |bigeyes :q
 Und, da haste richtig dran getan, den Guten loszulassen und ihn seine Arbeit machen zu lassen.

 Frohe Ostern und schöne Grüße.


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Heute mit Steinbutt (Heiko |wavey vom BB aus den Flossenträgern nachgestellt.
Wir hatten knapp 10 Fische. |bigeyes
1 x Mefo
9 x Flunder gehakt |bigeyes

Passiert halt, wenn man den Köder immer wieder über den Grund hüpfen läßt und ihn dann wieder startet (nach dem Vorbild des Sandaals) 

TL

Rolf |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Und noch dein paar Bilder |rolleyes


----------



## mathei (18. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

schöne bilder und petri euch beiden. platte gehakt, kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## Deichkind (18. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Glückwunsch! Gute Strecke und schon gut Fett die Teller! Wo wart ihr los?


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Danke für die Glückwünsche. |rolleyes
Wir waren östlich von HRO unterwegs. Die "Platten" waren aber alle untermaßig. #c
Beim j9iggen passiert so was schon mal, daß die "Flachmänner" gehakt werden. Wie geschrieben wollten wir ja das Fluchtverhalten der Tobse imitieren. |rolleyes Heiko seine Mefo war aber die Einzige die sich erbarmen wollte. #c

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Krabat_11 (19. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche. |rolleyes
> Wir waren östlich von HRO unterwegs. Die "Platten" waren aber alle untermaßig. #c
> Beim j9iggen passiert so was schon mal, daß die "Flachmänner" gehakt werden. Wie geschrieben wollten wir ja das Fluchtverhalten der Tobse imitieren. |rolleyes Heiko seine Mefo war aber die Einzige die sich erbarmen wollte. #c
> 
> ...



Moin Rolf,

schön zu lesen, dass Du wieder aufm Damm bist.
Und die Mefos kommen noch die nächsten beiden Wochen.

Gruss aus Südbaden und TL
Hauke


----------



## Steinbuttt (20. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Heute mit Steinbutt (Heiko |wavey vom BB aus den Flossenträgern nachgestellt.


 
Ja Rolf, war 'ne schöne Tour. 
Hat mich sehr gefreut, das wir es nochmal zusammen ans Wasser geschafft haben. Das letzte Mal ist ja schon eine Weile her gewesen.
Und vielleicht klappt's ja nächste Woche auch nochmal?

Ich wünsch Dir schöne Ostern!#h

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Moin Rolf,
> 
> schön zu lesen, dass Du wieder aufm Damm bist.
> Und die Mefos kommen noch die nächsten beiden Wochen.
> ...



Moin Hauke, #h

auf dem Damm ist relativ. Aber es ist schon deutlich besser! #6

Ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie, auch im Namen meiner Frau ein frohes Osterfest. #6#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Ja Rolf, war 'ne schöne Tour.
> Hat mich sehr gefreut, das wir es nochmal zusammen ans Wasser geschafft haben. Das letzte Mal ist ja schon eine Weile her gewesen.
> Und vielleicht klappt's ja nächste Woche auch nochmal?
> 
> ...



Moin Heiko, |wavey:

ich fand die Tour auch nett und worauf es ankommt, haben wir ja erkannt. #6
Der Fisch ist und bleibt das i-Tüpfelchen! #6
Das Erlebnis an sich, die Natur, das Feeling! Das ist es was diese Touren immer von neuem zu einem schönen Erlebnis werden lassen! #6

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Bellyangler (22. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moinsen!
Heute in WH (10.30 -15.00 Uhr) gab´s reichlich Fisch, Größen bis 60 cm, der letzte Schwung biss 100 m vom Ufer!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Kev (30. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin Moin,

Jungfernfahrt ist endlich erfolgt!!! Gestern mit meinem Kumpel und unseren Bellys erstmals im Wasser gewesen. Dahmeshöved mit abenteuerlicher Anfahrt und Parkplatzsuche. Wind sollte mit der Stärke 2 vorhanden gewesen sein, für mich wars eher ´ne Null, aber gut…
Leider erst gegen 12 im Wasser gewesen, dann bis ca. 16 Uhr. Dorschkontakte bereits bei 3,5-4 Meter Wassertiefe, später noch bis 5 Meter versucht, jedoch ohne Fisch. Wieder auf 3,5 Meter zurück und erneut Fisch. Am Ende hatte mein Kumpel 9 Dorsche und ich 11. Dorschangeln auf Sicht, hatte ich auch noch nicht…

Ich bin infiziert, Belly-Angeln ist der Hammer!!! :vik:

Ein spezieller Dank geht auch noch an Smallmouth und Bellyangler, die beide vorab sehr hilfreich mit Rat zur Seite standen!!! Danke Jungs!


----------



## Bellyangler (30. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moinsen Kev!
Dickes Petri!
Super dass es gleich beim ersten Trip so gut geklappt hat!
Jaaa-die Dorsche stehen dichter unter Land als viele glauben.
War heute morgen von 6.00 - 10.30 Uhr mit einer kleinen Pause zwischendurch unterwegs und die Dorsche ließen nicht lange auf sich warten! Die letzten 6 Fische haben 40 m vom Ufer entfernt gebissen!
Gruß BA#6


----------



## shad (30. April 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin Jungs, Petri, zu Euren tollen Fängen. Das lässt mich ja hoffen. Wir sind nächste Woche für 9 Tage auf Fehmarn zum bb angeln. Was machen denn eigentlich diese Schleimalgen? Geht das schon los, oder kann man im Uferbereich auch noch mit der Spinnrute fischen? 
Gruß,
       shad


----------



## haukep (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

*Datum: 30.04.2014
Ort: Dahme
Wetter:  sehr schön, Sonne pur
Wind: Glatt wie ein Babypopo
Angelzeit: 19:30-20:30
Köder:  Møre Silda
Wurfweiten:  Mit der kurzen Bellyrute...
Fang:  3 Dorsche, 1 Seelachs 
Sonstiges: Beim Aufpumpen meines Guideline sind beide (!) Schläuche geplatzt, daher hab ichs vom Land versuchen müssen - dafür war es ja dann ganz ok! #6 *


----------



## fischlandmefo (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



haukep schrieb:


> *Datum: 30.04.2014
> Ort: Dahme
> Wetter:  sehr schön, Sonne pur
> Wind: Glatt wie ein Babypopo
> ...



Wie geht das denn.....hast nen Kompressor benutzt???|supergri


----------



## bous hh (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

na Hauke ...es hat ja doch noch hingehauen.. petri ;-)


----------



## haukep (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn.....hast nen Kompressor benutzt???|supergri



Echt k.A.


----------



## SlCity (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

_*Datum: 03.05.2014
Ort: Timmendorfer Strand
Wetter:  sehr ruhig
Wind: Nix zu spüren
Angelzeit: 05:00 - 06:30 Uhr
Köder: Gummifisch
Wurfweiten: Vom Belly direkt vor den Füssen
Fang: 5 Dorsche 
Sonstiges: Das erste mal mit dem Belly Boot auf der Ostsee gewesen.
1x65cm 3x45cm 1x30cm (schwimmt wieder)
*_


----------



## shad (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin moin, Gestern Ostküste von Fehmarn unsicher gemacht. Zu 2 60 Dorsche. Aber alles Kleine zwischen 40 und 50 cm. 
Gruß, 
     shad


----------



## haukep (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

*Datum: 03.05.2014
Ort: Dahme
Wetter:  sehr schön, Sonne pur
Wind: Glatt wie ein Babypopo
Angelzeit: 07:30-10:30
Köder:  Kopyto
Wurfweiten:  geschleppt
Fang:  14 richtig dicke Dorsche 
Sonstiges: Zwei neue Schläuche fürs Guideline sind bestellt - 98 Euro... |uhoh: Ansonsten ein genialer Morgen mit Sonne pur und Windstille*


----------



## mathei (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

petri
mit kopyto geschleppt. wie macht ihr das ?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

quasi vertikal...
antrieb durch paddeln, gummi fast senkrecht unter`n belly


----------



## haukep (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Right dude


----------



## thommi983 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*






Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thommi983 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Schwimmt mir entgegen und flippt vor dem Landen völlig aus. Yeahaaa: -)

Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xbsxrvxr (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

geiles bild!!!
und nicht immer nur dorschdorschdorsch...#6


----------



## Deichkind (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Gestern bei nem ordentlich spitzen Wind parallel zum Ufer und derber Strömung 8 hart erarbeitete Dorsche bis 66! Viel Kraut Dank Algenblüte! Fische. Bissen komplett unterschiedlich und vereinzelt! Ach so, wo?
Dahme!


----------



## Bellyangler (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin!
Hab heute morgen in Dahme nachgelegt. Wind nur noch Stärke 2-3 ablandig. Von 5.30 - 9.00 Uhr 25 Dorsche und etliche Aussteiger, 12 durften mit.
Hab nur im Bereich bis ca. 100m vom Strand geangelt. Größen leider nicht ganz so wie bei Deichkind!
Gruß BA#6


----------



## Deichkind (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@Bellyangler
Unglaublich! Guter Fang! Denke das liegt auch echt an der Zeit. als wenn die Fische nach der nächtlichen Jagt erst ne Pause machen und dann ab nachmittags wieder besser starten. 
Fischt Du mit Gummi oder Blech?


----------



## Bellyangler (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin Deichkind!
Ich fische im Frühjahr fast ausschließlich mit Gummi (Kopytos 8-11cm) an 14-17 gr-Köpfen je nach Strömung und Tiefe. Im Herbst gern auch mal mit Mefo-Blinkern.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg!
Gruß BA#6


----------



## Deichkind (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@Bellyangler
Danke für die Info! Trotzdem krass, dass Du so abräumst. |bigeyes


----------



## Schlammtaucher (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder los nach langer langer Zeit.

Apenrader Bucht, mit Tauwurm auf Platte von 18 bis 21 Uhr...

1 x Kliesche und 1 x Scholle, bissen auf Tauwurm. 

Außerdem ziemlich viele kleine Dorsche, Köhler und Wittlinge die alle wieder schimmen.

Viel Erfolg euch allen!


----------



## Bellyangler (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin,

heute noch einmal sehr früh in Dahme gewesen und auf gute Fänge gehofft. Bedingungen waren gut, doch leider war der Fang enttäuschend. Lediglich 5 Dorsche (zu zweit), wobei die Durchschnittsgröße von 45-50 nur von einem 55er getoppt werden konnte. Vermutlich ist das Wasser schon zu warm #c Ärgerlicher Zwischenfall: Wir angelten ca. 30m voneinander entfernt aber auf gleicher Linie zum Ufer hin. Ein Kleinbootschleppangeler hielt auf uns zu (er schleppte auf gleicher Höhe, auf der wir angelten), um dann kurz vor Ankunft Richtung Ufer vorbeizufahren, dann aber zwischen uns hindurch wieder Richtung Horizont zu lenken. Ergebnis der Slalomfahrt inklusive gefühlten 200m Schleppleine: verhedderte Köder und ein erboster Schleppangler |kopfkrat naja, die Ostsee ist ja eigentlich groß genug, sodass man zwei Bellybootangler auch mal kurz "umfahren" kann... |wavey:

Gruß
BA


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Bestimmt ein " Führerschein loser " !#d


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

wir wurden auch schon öfter fast umgepflügt...
dafür hab ich kein verständnis#d


----------



## shad (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin, moin,
Kann ich auch ein Lied von singen. Manche Kleinbootfahrer machen sich scheinbar auch einen Spaß draus, mit Vollgas auf einen drauf zu zuhalten um dann 50m davor abzudrehen... Haben wir so schon öfter erlebt.
Aber nun was erfreulicheres: Am Sonntag von Fehmarn (Klausdorf) aus raus. Von 20-22 Uhr 18 Dorsche zum mitnehmen. Keine Riesen - alle um 45cm aber sehr kurzweiliges Fischen. Bin noch bis Sonnabend auf der Insel, aber bei der Windvorhersage werde ich wohl nicht mehr los können...
Gruß, 
     shad


----------



## shad (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Hallo,

 am Vatertag von Fehmarn (Ostküste) aus von 19 - 22 Uhr 36 Dorsche zum mitnehmen. Ca. die Hälfte waren ü. 50cm. Die Untermaßigen waren unzählbar...

 Gruß,
    shad


----------



## shad (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen der vergangenen bb-Touren...


----------



## Bellyangler (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin shad!
Na das sieht doch ganz gut aus! Petri!
Gruß BA#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Toll! 
Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Dorschangeln!


----------



## Schlammtaucher (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Geile Bilder!!! 

Ich war gestern auch mal Bellyn in der Flens.innenförde. Immerhin 4 gute Dorsche, bei ca. 7 m tiefe...

Aber eine Frage hätt ich da noch, Auf den Bidern sieht es verdammt weit bis zu Ufer aus... Täuscht das, oder bin ich einfach nur ein bischen ängstlich....?


----------



## shad (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Hallo,

 ich war ca. 500m vom Ufer weg. Kann ich ziemlich genau sagen, weil ich ein Navi mit dabei habe. Ich glaube, auf meinem Bild mit dem Sonnenuntergang täuscht das auch etwas, weil ich das Foto schräg zum Ufer geschossen habe.

 Gruß,
     shad


----------



## mathei (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

petri. 36 stk. am belly abschleppen ist ja auch nicht alle tage. quasi ein treibanker.


----------



## Kev (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Gestern in Dazendorf (Kembs) gewesen, in dem Bestreben, endlich mal ´ne Scheibe ins Belly Boot zu heben. Das ist leider nicht gelungen, keine Ahnung warum… Wer einen Tip für mich hat, wo und wann ich mal ´n paar Butt ins Belly heben kann, nehme ich diesen GERNE an.
Ab 16:00 hatten wir Wind 0 und glattes Wasser, zunächst kamen nur Mini-Dorsche und es schien recht aussichtslos, gegen 19:00 dann vermehrt Fischanzeigen (6-7 m) und umgehend Dorsche in ordentlichen Größen am Haken. Das hat Spaß gebracht! Mit der letzten Sonne, gings dann wieder an den Strand.


----------



## shad (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin Kev,

 Petri, zu den tollen Dorschen! Hat der Untergrund zum Plattfischangeln gepasst? Z.B. Sand, oder Muschelbänke? 

 Gruß,
      shad


----------



## Kev (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



shad schrieb:


> Moin Kev,
> 
> Petri, zu den tollen Dorschen! Hat der Untergrund zum Plattfischangeln gepasst? Z.B. Sand, oder Muschelbänke?
> 
> ...



So weit ich das beurteilen kann schon. Bin im Interpretieren von Echolot-Bildern aber noch nicht so der Held. Grundsätzlich habe ich aber in Dazendorf immer gut Butt beim Brandungsangeln gefangen...


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Wir hatten vor paar Jahren dort mal ein Treffen (Dazendorf) und haben gut Butt und Dorsch zwischen 9 und 11m gefangen.
Buttlöffel, 20 cm Vorfach, Wattwurm und als "Stopper" ein Stück vom Ringelwurm. Hat gut geklappt. Wind war damals..... 0-1 bf.

TL

Rolf


----------



## wulfy3 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Knapp 2 Std. mit dem Bellyboat vor Westermakelsdorf 17:45-19:45,
eine fette Scholle (38 cm) auf Blinker, 1 * Platte als Nachläufer bis kurz vor die Flossen, Traumwetter...so schön kann Urlaub sein....


----------



## Schlammtaucher (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Ich war heute Flensburger Außenförde unterwegs...
3 Minimefos auf Tauwurm... Nur leider keine Platten 
Nach 1er Stunde musste ich schnell ans Ufer weil ein Gewitter aufzog! War also nicht so dolle. Morgen neuer Angriff, diesmal Innenförde!


----------



## Deichkind (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Hallo Leute,

allgemeine Frage: ist jemand heute Abend an der Küste mimt BB unterwegs? Möchte in die Dämmerung/Dunkelheit (wahrscheinlich Dahme) fischen aber natürlich ungern alleine? 

Des Weiteren: wie sieht es nach den windigen Tagen mit Fadenalgen aus?


----------



## Schlammtaucher (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Mal wieder unterwegs gewesen in der FL-Innenförde. Nix gar nix #q


----------



## Deichkind (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

So, wieder zurück! Wasser von unten, viel Wasser von oben und wechselnde Winde im Minutentakt - trotz Dunkelheit nur vereinzelt Fisch aber immer knallharte Bisse! Immerhin 5 Leos für die Küche!

Das wars dann jetzt aber auch! Wasser zu warm - warten bis zum Herbst


----------



## shad (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin Deichkind,
hattest Du denn Glück und noch wen zum Fischen gefunden? Aber erstmal Petri zu den Dorschen! In welcher Tiefe hast Du die Bisse bekommen?
Gruß,
      shad


----------



## wulfy3 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

zweiter Versuch dieses Jahr: 2 Ruten vom Belly:1* Blinker + Beifängerfliege :1 Mikrodorsch + 1 Hornhecht beide schwimmen wieder und einmal geschleppte Naturköderrute mit Eismeergarnele (die guten von Lidl ;-)   ) eine fette 36er Scholle, die uns zum Abendessen begleiten durfte. 18- knapp 20 Uhr bei Niobestrand. Schönes ruhiges Wasser, tolles Angeln


----------



## Deichkind (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@shad
Ne, leider keinen gefunden! Fisch war relativ nah unter Land! Genau entlang der Kante vom Sand zum Mischgrund! Also ich schätze zwischen 3 und 5 Meter!

Bin aktuell schwer. Genervt vom BB-Fischen da man fast nie spontan los kann! Meistens passt der Wind einfach nicht! Denke ich werde zeitnah umsatteln!


----------



## shad (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Ja,  von dem Problem mit dem Wind kann ich auch ein Lied von singen... Auf was willst Du denn umsatteln? Kleinboot?
Gruß,
    shad


----------



## Deichkind (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Bin echt schwer genervt davon. Die Tage an denen es wirklich gut funkt sind absolut selten. Keine Ahnung. Kleines Boot oder Kajak?


----------



## bluebird68 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin,
 wie wäre es mit dem Outcast Panther ...Pontonnboot.
 Ist super in der Handhabung und auch gut zu transportieren.
 Und ganz wichtig macht auch bei etwas mehr Wind einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## shad (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Wir haben unsere bb mit einem Elektromotor nachgerüstet. Der hat uns schon gute Dienste geleistet bei Wind und Strömung. In der Vergangenheit konnte ich bei 10 Tagen Urlaub auf Fehmarn ca. 2-3 mal mit dem bb raus - wegen des Windes. Aber wenn ich mal raus konnte... #6#6:vik:
 Ich habe in 25 Jahren Meeresfischen einiges mitgemacht - angefangen auf dem Kutter, dann über das Kleinboot bis jetzt zum bb. Aber ganz ehrlich: In Sachen Spaßfaktor und Effektivität kommt an das bb - meiner Meinung nach - nichts ran. 
 Also sei tapfer, Deichkind,  nutze die paar Tage im Jahr, wo alles passt und schlage gnadenlos zu!!! #6

 Gruß,
      shad


----------



## Zanderudo (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Bin mit meinem Sit on Top Kajak super zufrieden und fühle mich auch sehr sicher auf dem Wasser.
Hatte schon das RTM Tango, RTM Key Largo und bin nun beim Hobie Outback und für Familie Ocean Duo XL angekommen.
Alle Boote waren super sicher und liegen wie ein Brett auf dem Wasser!
Je länger je sicherer.
Das Hobie ist etwas kürzer, jedoch durch die Bauweise und dem Antrieb echt Topp#6.
Alle Boote habe ich gebraucht gekauft und konnte sie auch ohne Verlust wieder anbieten.
Also such dir einen Schnapper und teste mal die Teile!Mein Kumpel paddelt ein Ocean Trident und ist auch begeistert.

Aber nun zum Angeln:
am Montag in Dahmeshövede zu zweit von 08:00 Uhr bis 16:30 Uhr 40-50 Dorsche. Meist um 40cm (schwimmen wieder) und ca.15 von 45-50 cm.
Gebissen fast nur auf Gummi.

Die Baustelle mit den Ampeln ist wech #6
aber der Taucherparkplatz bei Dahme ist mit einem Blumenkübel abgesperrt

Wo kann man noch parken und kommt ans Wasser wenn die Plätze am Riff belegt sind????

LG
Udo


----------



## Deichkind (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@Zanderudo

Sofern Du mit nem normalen Auto kommst, kannst Du ca. 100 m nach dem gesperrten Taucherparklpatz auf der rechten Seite in einer speziellen Haltebucht parken. Direkt an der Villa "Wind…"
dort kannst Du an der Schranke vorbei ans Wasser und bist nach 10 Metern da! oder aber Du fährst noch mal 100 Meter weiter und parkst bei der Jugendherberge. Die sind ganz human und sagen nix da man ja nur mit einem Auto kommt.|wavey:


----------



## Angel Sachse (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Hallo, ich bin ein angelnder Sachse und BB Kapitän mit Süßwassererfahrung(Talsperre). Mitte Juli-Anfang August bin ich auf Rügen im Urlaub und bin am Überlegen, das Belly mitzunehmen. Ich wollte im KJB mit GuFi den Zandern und Barschen nachstellen. Ne andere Frage, kann man auf der Ostsee mit dem BB noch an die Dorsche ran?
Ich hab auf ner Karte paar Stellen entdeckt, wo man schon nach 0,2 sm 10 m Tiefe hat. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand paar Tips geben. Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Deichkind (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@Angel Sachse
Also wenn Du vor Ort, in machbarer Entfernung, auf 10 Meter Wassertiefe kommst, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Alles was flacher ist geht auch jedoch nur in den Abendstunden wenn die Fische mehr unter Land kommen. Generell gehen Platte natürlich immer also auf jeden Fall das Geraffel einpacken!

Viel Spass und gutes Fänge!#h


----------



## Angel Sachse (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Mitnehmen werd ich das BB bestimmt,Platz ist im Auto.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand noch den einen oder anderen Tip zum KJB geben. Wie sieht`s denn da mit Barsch und Zander aus?

Den Urlaub werde ich in Sellin verbringen, man kann`s ja sicher auch im Selliner See versuchen??

Bis demnächst


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

moinsen, pass auf rügen bloß gut auf...gerade ohne ostseeerfahrung!!!
da wo es schnell tief wird strömt es oft auch ziemlich stark!!!
und strom ist schlimmer als wind und welle....

im kjb stehen die chancen sehr gut auf zander und vereinzelt hecht und barsch...am besten mal vor ort bei klatt&co`s anglertreff nachfragen, die gebem sehr gute auskünfte#6

tom


----------



## Angel Sachse (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für die Tips und Ratschläge. Hab auf alle Fälle  Respekt vor der Ostsee, und wenn ich`s dort probiere, muss schon alles passen. Barsch und Zander im KJB sind ja auch nicht ohne. Vielleicht findet sich noch einer, der es mit versuchen will. Im Angeltreff wollt ich sowieso mal vorbeischauen,die haben sicher das neuste update.
Also, da bis dann


----------



## Kev (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Ja ja, der Sommer ist da...

Vergangene Woche noch mal zu einer Vormittagstour los gewesen. Klausdorf/Fehmarn, ca. von 9:00 - 13:00 Uhr. Tiefen bis 10 Meter, Fisch (hart erkämpft) nur bei 7- 7,5 Meter. Ich hatte drei Dorsche zum Mitnehmen, mein Kumpel einen.
Gegen 13 Uhr dann aufgrund der abartigen Temperaturen und mittelmäßigen Beißlaune wieder ans Ufer. Füße ins Wasser, Flens in die Hand. Prost.


----------



## jobo61 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Petri genau das ist Angeln, den Fisch hart erkämpft, und den Tag gepflegt genossen#6


----------



## shad (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin, moin,
 da hättet ihr die Watbüchse ja schon bald weglassen können und in die Badehose rein...
 schon mal jemand probiert - im Sommer? 
 Petri zu den Dorschen!! Bei den Bedingungen zählt jeder Fisch doppelt!
 Gruß,
    shad


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Klar, auf Meeräschen geht es grundsätzlich und ausschließlich nur in Badehose und Flip-Flops.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. August 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



shad schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere bb mit einem Elektromotor nachgerüstet. Der hat uns schon gute Dienste geleistet bei Wind und Strömung. In der Vergangenheit konnte ich bei 10 Tagen Urlaub auf Fehmarn ca. 2-3 mal mit dem bb raus - wegen des Windes. Aber wenn ich mal raus konnte... #6#6:vik:
> Ich habe in 25 Jahren Meeresfischen einiges mitgemacht - angefangen auf dem Kutter, dann über das Kleinboot bis jetzt zum bb. Aber ganz ehrlich: In Sachen Spaßfaktor und Effektivität kommt an das bb - meiner Meinung nach - nichts ran.
> Also sei tapfer, Deichkind,  nutze die paar Tage im Jahr, wo alles passt und schlage gnadenlos zu!!! #6
> 
> ...


um fehmarn findest immer ne Ecke die Windgeschutz ist.

Lebte in der Gegend 32 Jahre and es gibt immer einen Strand wo der Wind nicht weht.

Gin jezt auf ein Ocean kayak Prowler ultra 4.3 umgestiegen mit GPS/Fischfinder


----------



## dreampike (19. August 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Hallo BB-und Kajak-Freunde, 

  jetzt muss ich Euch doch erzählen, wie es mir kürzlich in Florida beim Fliegenfischen auf Tarpons von einem SOT aus erging. Mein Ziel war es, auf eigene Faust einen Tarpon mit der Fliege zu fangen. Und die Chancen waren auch gar nicht schlecht, gehörte doch zu unserem Ferienhaus  ein privater Beach, an dem abends und frühmorgens stattliche Tarpons bis 150 Pfd. vorbeizogen. Ich hatte eine 12er-Rute mit einer Rolle, die mit ca. 450m 50-Pfd.-Backing bespult war, das Vorfach bestand aus 1,60m 40-Pfd-Nylon, einem Classtippet mit 20 Pfd Tragkraft (Sollbruchstelle) und einem 90-Pfd. Schocktippet. Mir war klar, dass ich damit keinen Giant Tarpon wirklich hätte ausdrillen können, aber bei einem  50-Pfünder rechnete ich mir durchaus Chancen aus. Allerdings ging ich - abgesehen von einigen Anfassern und zwei Minibarracudas - zunächst leer aus. Am letzten Morgen änderte ich daher meine Taktik und montierte statt der Schwimmschnur eine langsam sinkende Schnur, knüpfte eine frischgebundene Sand- Shrimp-Fliege an und verankerte das SOT mit einem großen Stein. Es dauerte nicht lange und einige Tarpons – darunter wieder auch „Giants“, kamen “angerollt“(zeigten sich an der Oberfläche)  und kreuzten meinen Wurfkorridor. Bangen Herzens warf ich aus, ließ die Fliege und die Schnur absinken und strippte langsam ein… Wham! Endlich der ersehnte Biss, so ziemlich der härteste und brutalste Biss, den ich jemals auf Fliege erlebt habe. Der Tarpon hing und zog sofort mit brachialer Gewalt und einer irrsinnigen Geschwindigkeit los. Obwohl ich die Bremse ziemlich stark angezogen hatte, fetzte der Fisch innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden 250-300 Meter Schnur von der Rolle. Das Herz klopfte mir bis zum Hals und ich begann gerade zu überlegen, ob mich der Tarpon wohl mit meinem leichten SOT quer über die Bucht ziehen würde mit seiner Urgewalt, als er in voller Länge aus dem Wasser sprang.  Es war ein riesiger Tarpon, ein Giant von ca 1,80 Länge und 150 Pfund Gewicht. Während sich mir das Bild des springenden Monstrums ins Hirn einbrannte (an Fotografieren war nicht zu denken!), merkte ich, dass die Leine erschlaffte. Am ganzen Körper zitternd – das Adrenalin!- holte ich die Schnur ein – Vorfachbruch am Classtippet. Klar, es waren fast 300m Schnur und der Tarpon war einen weiten Bogen geschwommen. Dadurch lastete auf der Schnur starker Wasserdruck, der zusammen mit der Rollenbremse das Classtippet überforderte.  Ich war aber nicht wirklich enttäuscht, gehen doch die meisten der großen Tarpons auch vom Profiboot aus verloren. Und ich hatte schließlich ohne Guide einen der Riesen der Flats an die Fliege bekommen, yippieh!!! Letztlich wäre es vermutlich für beide Seiten zu einer ziemlich langwierigen und gefährlichen Geschichte geworden, wenn mich der Tarpon durch die Bucht in einen der ziemlich stark von Motorbooten befahrenen Kanäle gezogen hätte, ich hätte dem nichts entgegenzusetzen gehabt. Da ich die Rute in der Hand hatte, hätte ich nicht paddeln können und wer weiß, was da noch passiert wäre. So hatte der Fisch zwar meine  Fliege im Maul, da dies bei Tarpons aber ziemlich hart ist, dürfte ihm die Fliege bald herausfallen und ihn nicht weiter belästigen. Meine Lehre aus der Geschichte:  Man kann vom SOT aus auch Riesentarpons an die Angel bekommen, sollte aber nicht alleine rausfahren, sonst machen sie mit Dir was sie wollen!


  Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## fischlandmefo (19. August 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Sehr guter Bericht....ich hätte die Hose nass gemacht...von innen!!!
Gruss vom Fischland!!!


----------



## shad (19. August 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Hallo Wolfgang,
toller Bericht - ganz dickes " Petri Heil" von mir!!!
Jetzt muss ich aber doch mal fragen: was genau ist ein sot? Ein Kajak?

Gruß, 
    shad


----------



## mere1 (19. August 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Servus,



> was genau ist ein sot? Ein Kajak?



Ja das ist ein Kajak. SOT steht dabei für, Sit on Top. Beim SOT hast du keine Einstiegsluke, du sitzt z.B. in einer Vertiefung drin. 

Macht sehr viel Spaß daraus zu angeln.

mfg mere


----------



## aesche100 (24. August 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Tolles Erlebnis! Wo in Florida warst Du? Bin Ende September auf Sanibel und will einen Off the Beach fangen.


----------



## Smallmouth (26. August 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

So die Belly " Früh Herbstsaison " ist eröffnet .

getern 17:00 - 20:30

Dahme 

Wasser  14 C 

Wind  erst 4 SW , später 1 - 2 Beaufort aber Hammer Strömumg .

Fisch reichlich , teilweise aber noch recht klein .

Auch die Watangler ( Fusselangler) hatten was am Band , das zum Thema " wie weit draußen " 

Tigh lines


----------



## Deichkind (26. August 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@Smallmouth
Und? gab's was für'n Kochtopf?


----------



## Smallmouth (28. August 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Gestern noch am LT gewesen ,

was heißt für dich Kochtopf , für mich reicht ein gut genäherter 

45 er . Die meisten Fische gestern waren alle zwischen 45 und 50 cm , mit 1 bis 3 Ausreisern von + 55 cm . 

wieder das Gleiche wie immer , tagsüber ( 17 : 00 - 20 :00 ) 

die etwas Grösseren und dann in der " blauen Stunde "  überwiegend Kleinere . 

Aber das ist nicht nur in Dahme so , ich hatte auch schon am Klinikum gute Fische im August , alles aber recht spät im Dunkeln .


----------



## Smallmouth (24. September 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Gestern Dahme Riff / LT 
17:00 bis 20:00 
Wind SW 3- 4 
Wasser : leicht angetrübt und Badewannentemperatur , starke Strömmung 
Fische : Ich 4 Dorsche , Kumpel 7 Dorsche alle so um die 50 cm 
            Alle Fische im Hellen , Dämmerung bis 20:00 Uhr kein Zupfer mehr .

Fazit : Viel Gesuche linke Seite Riff , übers Riff , rechte Seite Riff , weit draußen , dicht unter Land . Bei der Strömung ordentlich gepaddelt und geschwitzt.Wasser ist wohl noch zu warm .

Tigh lines .


----------



## thommi983 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder mit dem Belly auf Tour. Nachdem beim ersten Wurf gleich ein übermütiger Barsch hing war ich guter Dinge aber die nächsten 200 Würfe kein Biss und kein Fisch......
Dann beim Heimpaddeln doch noch einen guten Hecht von ca. 80cm für einen ziemlich kleinen See gelandet.


----------



## M-V Angler (1. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Gestern Rerik
Zeit: 15:00 bis 19:30 
Wind: S 3 
Wasser : 11 Grad, leichte Strömung
Köder: kleiner Pilker und Gummifisch
Fang : 5 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen (40 - 52 cm)
          3 Nemos, die wieder schwimmen


----------



## shad (1. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Petri, zu den Dorschen. Wie tief hast Du sie denn gefangen?
Gruß,
    shad


----------



## Fischnix (2. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Heute
11 - 15 Uhr
Weissenhaus
15 Dorsche; 2ü50ig; 8ü40ig;...
100% Release


----------



## Angelgeiler (2. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Petri Heil!

Hast du mit Gufi gefangen und müsstest du weit raus?
Habe jetzt etwas Urlaub und wollte mit dem Kayak mal angreifen.

LG


----------



## Fischnix (2. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Alle anderen Boote waren weiter draussen. Habe mit Twister, Shad und sogar kleinem Pilker (35g) gefangen. Tiefe kann ich leider nicht angegeben da ich kein Echo dabei hatte. Geschätzt ca. 5-7m. #c


----------



## M-V Angler (7. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



shad schrieb:


> Petri, zu den Dorschen. Wie tief hast Du sie denn gefangen?
> Gruß,
> shad



Ich schätze, dass es 5 - 7 m gewesen sein müssen. Von draußen kamen zwei Doppelkajaks und ein Schlauchi. Was die Jungs hatten, konnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

So die gestrige Tour ist nun auch schon wieder Geschichte. 

wo: Rerik
wann: von 11:30 - 17:30
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: erst 2-3 SW später 2-3 SO
Strömung: mittel von NO nach SW verlaufend
Köder: Schad in orange/schwarz, Seeringelwürmer und Wattwürmer
Fang: 3x Dorsch, zwei davon auf Shad und 6 Flundern #6
Größe: Dorsche zwischen 45cm und 57 cm, Flundern zwischen 28cm und 38cm

Fazit: War einfach mal wieder geil auf der Ostsee zu sein. Hatte schon "Entzugserscheinungen"! :q

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Deichkind (9. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Wann: Freitag von10:30 -13:30 Uhr
Wo: Dazendorf

Herrliches Wetter und perfektes trübes Wasser. Ablandiger Wind und schätzungsweise 10 Trollingboote und ein einsamer Mefo-Spiroangler (der mehrfach Silber gefangen bzw gedrillt). 

Ich selbst mit allen Erdfarben und Shads auf Dorsch.
Ergebnis: 3 hart erarbeitete Dorsche, alle über 55 cm. 
Fazit: netter Vormittag aber Dorsch wartet erstmal noch bis das Wasser kälter wird. Läuft einfach noch nicht.


----------



## Fishcat23 (11. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin,

wo: Dazendorf
wann: von 08:00-15:00
Wetter: bedeckt und etwas Regen
Wind: S-SW 2-3 
Köder: Gufi und Wattwürmer
Fang: 19 x Dorsch und 2 Butt
Größe: 45 -65 cm#6

Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (12. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wo: Dazendorf
> wann: von 08:00-15:00
> ...



Moin Fishcat!
Na das hört sich ja gut an! 
Dickes Petri!#6
Werde morgen nachmittag in Dahme den Dorschen nachstellen!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Kev (12. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wo: Dazendorf
> wann: von 08:00-15:00
> ...



Hey Fishcat,

fettes Petri!!! #6

Wollte die nächsten Tage auch wieder nach Dazendorf. 
Hattest du (speziell wegen der Wattis) Probleme mit Kraut oder passt das aktuell?
Tiefe schätze ich mal um die 7 Meter!?!?


----------



## Fishcat23 (12. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin,

Kraut war nicht so viel unterwegs.
Fangtiefe war zwischen 5 und 6,5m.
Hab aber viel gesucht bis ich die richtige Stelle hatte,
dort ging es dann auch richtig rund.:q

Wo parkt ihr den jetzt in Dahme?
Ist die Baustelle schon fertig?

Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (12. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Jo ist fertig, über die neue Küstenstraße an der Jugendherberge vorbei bis zum Leuchtturm.
Aber wie vorher - wenig Platz!
Gruß Bellyangler#d


----------



## Bellyangler (13. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

So,
kurzer Bericht von heute nachmittag in Dahme! Von 14.00-16.30 Uhr 16 Dorsche, 12 davon bis 55cm mitgenommen, alles auf Kopyto schwarz-pink-glitter!#6
Noch nicht die ganz großen Brummer, aber hammerharte Bisse und schöne Drills.
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## shad (13. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Petri heil!!!
Es scheint ja nun so langsam im Flachen loszugehen...
Wir sind über Nikolaus wieder 1 Woche auf Fehmarn - werde dann berichten!
Gruß,
   shad


----------



## Kev (14. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



Bellyangler schrieb:


> So,
> kurzer Bericht von heute nachmittag in Dahme! Von 14.00-16.30 Uhr 16 Dorsche, 12 davon bis 55cm mitgenommen, alles auf Kopyto schwarz-pink-glitter!#6
> Noch nicht die ganz großen Brummer, aber hammerharte Bisse und schöne Drills.
> Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:



16 Stück in 2 1/2 Stunden... ganz fetter Respekt!!! #6
Ihr wollt mich also alle ans Wasser sabbeln... |supergri


----------



## Deichkind (14. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@Bellyangler
Das sage ich aber auch mal! Respekt! Schön besackt. Und das bei dem Ententeich. War Strömung vorhanden? Kraut?


----------



## Bellyangler (14. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin allerseits!
Ja war ordentlich Kraut an der Oberfläche, das die Meerforellenangler wahnsinnig gemacht hat.
Strömung zuerst ganz leicht, später wie auf dem Bild zu sehen Ententeich, fast null Strömung!
Trotzdem waren die Dorsche angriffslustig.
Viel Erfolg bei euren nächsten Trips!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Bellyangler (21. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin! 
Gab gestern reichlich Dorsch in Dahme-bis der Fischer den gesamten Bereich mit Netzen absackte!|krach:
Da hab ich wohl zu genau gepostet!|kopfkrat
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Smallmouth (21. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin Bellyangler , 

kann ich nur bestättigen , die Fische standen aber auch genau auf der Höhe wo das Netz lag , mit zunehmender Dunkelheit konnte man die Stöver nicht mehr sehen und somit bin ich dann vor das / die Netze gefahren .
Hier gab es dann im Dunkeln noch ein paar Leos auf Seeringler  . 

Aber ich schätze mal der Fischer hat das Netz voll gehabt , was da gestern an Fisch unterwegs war habe oich lange nicht mehr gehabt . 
Scheint wohl doch an der Wassertemperatir zu liegen . 

Petri


----------



## Bellyangler (22. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin Smallmouth,
petri zurück und bis demnächst an der Küste!#6
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## magnus12 (22. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

In der Förde läufts gut im Flachen, 2-4m. Gestern nachmittag auf einer kurzen Tour 8 Stück von Anfang 40-Anfang 50, fast Alles auf lachsfarbenen 6gr Haarjig, nur einer auf Pilker. Draussen unter den Heringen war noch nichts los. Alles nur tagsüber bei guter Sicht, ab halb 4 war Feierabend, eine Beobachtung die ich die letzten Tage schon von Land aus gemacht habe.


----------



## Kev (24. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moinsen,

die Dahme-Berichterstattung kann ich bestätigen. Eventuell habe ich auch einen von euch gesichtet am Freitag???
So weit das Auge reichte Netze... zum Kotzen. 
Dementsprechend konnte ich auch "nur" fünf Stück einsammeln. 

Habe es erst auf Höhe des Riffs probiert und bin dann später Richtung Leuchtturm, weil mir die Strömung zu stark war. Immerhin passten die Größen, zwei 60er durften mit. Hatte alles dabei und ausprobiert, Würmer usw... naja. Wetter war schick.


----------



## Smallmouth (24. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin Kev ,

wir waren am Donnerstag da , zum Glück kaum trömung , mein Kumpel war am Freitag da ( Fish Cat 4 orange ) er hatte die Fische auch neben dem Riff auf Höhe  "Rotes Ferienhaus" . Da dann aber reichlich .... 
Ich war am Freitag  Hohes Ufer und hatte 11 Löwen um die 50 -55 cm 
Ein Kayakfahrer der direkt dort wohnt hatte 2 gute Forellen .

Petri


----------



## Bondex (24. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

das ist ja übel
Wollte morgen mal wieder mein Boot wässern. Fast egal ob Platte oder Dorsch. Fehmarn war angedacht. Geht da was und wenn ja wo? War neulich in Dazendorf - keine Flosse und richtig viel Kraut am Grund. also schwer zu fischen mit dem Buttlöffel wo geht´s besser
?


----------



## Waveman (25. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Morgen jemand in Dahme? Wollte mal wieder los ...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Deichkind (26. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@Wavemen
Du willst morgen bei ner OSO 4-5 in Dahme fischen??? Na denn viel Spass!

Kurz zum letzten Tripp:
Fisch ist voll da. Störung parallel zum Ufer. Komischerweise bissen alle Leos NUR in Richtung Ufer obwohl ich alle Richtungen getestet habe. Und das sehr nah unter Land. Max 150 m. Weiter raus war also gar nicht nötig. Des Weiteren ging bei mir NUR ein Köder. Ein erdfarbenes Froschimitat. Hab ich so auch noch nie gehabt. Nachdem ich meine Galgen voll hatte, habe ich angefangen mit den Farben zu spielen. Nix!
Zurück zum alten Köder und sofort hammerharte Bisse. Gute Größen.
Ergebnis: 22 Leos bis 68!

War aber mal wieder geil die Galgen teilweise dreifach zu belegen!


----------



## Deichkind (26. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Ach so! Hier noch das Ergebnis!


----------



## Deichkind (26. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

So, nun aber


----------



## shad (26. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Petri zu den Dorschen! Schöne Dinger!!!!
Gruß,
       shad


----------



## Waveman (26. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Ja, das mit dem Wind hatte ich erst gar nicht auf der Pfanne, ist mir auch erst heute Morgen als ich noch mal schnell Windfinder gecheckt aufgefallen... Habe das Belly dann auch im Kofferraum gelassen und mir die lange Rute genommen und mich ins Wasser gestellt. Erster Wurf, kleine Mefo > schwimmt wieder,  ca. 20. Wurf, noch ne kleine Mefo > schwimmt auch wieder.  Dann der erste Dorsch 65 cm, nen echter Kämpfer, hat mir richtig Schnur von Rolle gerissen. Dann bestimmt 5 Aussteiger von der gleichen Güte und Kampfkraft, die haben sich den Haken mit so heftigen Kopfstößen regelrecht rausgeschlagen... Einen 60iger Leo konnte ich dann aber doch noch überreden mit zu kommen. War ein echt schöner Tag mit grossen Wellen und hart erkämpften Fischen !:vik:


----------



## Bellyangler (27. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin Deichkind!
Dickes Petri!#6
Bellyangler


----------



## Bondex (27. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil.
Leider konnte ich doch nicht raus mit meinem Boot. Dummerweise ist mir mein 2. Mann abgegangen - und alleine bekomme ich mein Boot leider nicht gewässert


----------



## stefansdl (27. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Nabend,

kann jedem nur empfehlen jetzt nochmal loszufahren solange  die Temperaturen und das Wetter mitspielen. Wir waren gestern zu zweit draussen. Dieses Mal zwar nicht mit dem Belly, aber dafür mit dem Schlauchboot. Allerdings mußten wir anfänglich auch erst rudern da der Motor nicht lief, ab Mittag war das Problem aber gelöst. Dann ging auch die Post ab. Morgens standen die Dorsche dicht unter Land, zum Nachmittag dann deutlich weiter draussen. Egal wo wir fischten, Bisse gab es fast überall. Insgesamt hatten wir 66 Dorsche und eine Flunder. Nur 6 Dorsche waren untermaßig, der Rest zwischen ca. 45-65cm. Hat nach anfänglichen Problemen mit dem Motor doch noch sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Ein Großteil der Dorsche war randvoll mit Krebsen.

Gruß


----------



## shad (28. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin moin,
Petri, zu den Dorschen. Wo seid ihr denn raus gefahren?
Gruß, 
   shad


----------



## Bondex (30. November 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

ja das würde mich auch interessieren und worauf kamen die Bisse? Natur oder Kunst?


----------



## stefansdl (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Nabend,

die Bisse kamen ausschließlich auf Gummis...das lag aber daran das wir nur mit Gummis gefischt haben...schwarz, gelb/braun oder orange/schwarz liefen dabei am besten...im Schnitt waren die Gummis 5cm lang...Jigköpfe von 14-24gr kamen je nach Strömung zum Einsatz.

Gruß


----------



## stefansdl (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Wenn man die abgebildeten Farben mit dabei hat, dann ist man eigentlich gut ausgerüstet. Jeder hat seine Vorlieben. Ich habe mit diesen Ködern aber meine besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## shad (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Und von wo seit ihr nun gestartet?
Gruß,
     shad


----------



## Deichkind (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Rosenfelde und Dahme


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Wenn man die abgebildeten Farben mit dabei hat, dann ist man eigentlich gut ausgerüstet. Jeder hat seine Vorlieben. Ich habe mit diesen Ködern aber meine besten Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Gruß



Genauso sieht meine Gummifisch-Box auch aus. Motoroil,  rot-schwarz und grün-orange in 7 und 9 cm. Alle drei Farben sind stark UV-aktiv. Falls das mal nicht läuft, lohnt ein Versuch mit durchsichtig-orange oder schwarz, dies ist oft bei ruhigem, klarem Wasser und hohem Sonnenstand der Fall. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach auch das optimale Kopfgewicht; so leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig, um die Absinkphase, in der 90 Prozent der Bisse erfolgen, so lang wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## elbetaler (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Die langsame Absinkphase mag ihre Reize haben und bringt natürlich auch Fische ans Band. Aber etwas oder entschieden sogar, zu überbleien, bringt oft die besseren Fische. Ich rede mal nur übers Gufi-Angeln.
 Leibspeise der Dorsche sind neben Krabben usw. die Tobiasfische/Tobse/Sandaale. Diese schwimmen im Schwarm, je nachdem, in verschiedenen Tiefen. Werden sie gestört und verschreckt oder gar gejagt, flüchten sie mit einem Affenzahn meist zum Grund und stoßen in den Sand, um sich zu verstecken. Gleiches Verhalten zeigt auch ein lackierter Klumpen Metall, auch Pilker genannt.:q

 ...liegt auch an der Tagesform der Fische, welches Beissverhalten und Beuteschema gerade aktuell ist. Also probieren....


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Deichkind (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Werde morgen mal wieder los und hoffentlich nachlegen. Mit dem inaktiven Fische kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Bei den Bissen brauchte man echt ne lange Zange weil die bis zum Anschlag im Maul waren.#h


----------



## shad (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Wir waren heute an der gesamten Ostküste mit dem Kleinboot. Wie ausgestorben!!! Die einzige Stelle, wo was ging, war am Staberhuk. Mit viel Mühe 14 Dorsche zusammengekratzt.
Morgen werden wir Richtung Sagasbank fahren, mal schaun, ob da mehr geht.
Gruß, 
  shad


----------



## Stichling63 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Na denn mal viel Petri Heil.


----------



## Deichkind (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

So, Feedback zu gestern! Geiler Tag! In Hamburg bei echt miesem und trüben Wetter losgefahren und komme an der Küste an: Sonne und ein Himmel der immer offener und heller wird. 
Ablandiger Wind aber fast Ententeich. Raus aufs Wasser! Gute Strömung aber das Wasser sehr klar. Aktiv gefischt mit meinen gängigen Erdfarben. Null Kontakt.
Inaktiv hinterher geschleppt und sofort hammerharte Bisse und echt gute Größen. 

Nach dem 5 guten Dorsch am Band wird es mit einem Mal unangenehm nass am Fuß! Aber es macht zu viel Spaß und von oben ist es mit der Sonne ja auch angenehm warm. Aber ...
man blendet aus, wie schnell aus einem nassen Fuß und der Einstellung " och, das geht noch" ein nahezu lahmes Bein wird und das Wasser plötzlich fast bis zum Knie steht und man dann erst merkt, wie kalt es ist und wieeeeeee weit es noch zurück ist.

Also abgebrochen und stramm gepaddelt und neben der Kälte auch gemerkt, das geschätzte 5 Liter Wasser nicht nur die Bewegung massiv einschränken sonder auch noch 5 Kg extra sind. Und dann wird der Anfangs nasse Fuß plötzlich zum echten Problem. 
Selbst nach der Rückfahrt mit Sitzheizung und dem Duschen war mein Bein noch bis Abends total kalt. Gar nicht auszudenken wenn man so komplett hätte versuchen müssen zu schwimmen.

Andere haben genau so gefangen und sich teilweise richtig besackt. Ein Jung mit nem SOT hat beim ersten Stop 15 gute Dorsche angelandet und dann direkt wieder raus und weiter inaktiv gefischt und weiter gefangen.

Konnte es mir nicht nehmen lassen, einer offenbar osteuropäischen Besatzung eines Schlauchboots und silbernen Partystühlen (sah aus wie ein schwimmender Sperrmülltransport)und 9 Ruten für 3 Leute zuzuschauen, wie sie mit nur einem Paddel versucht haben, die letzten 150 m im flachen Wasser an Land zu paddeln. Wahnsinn wie oft sich so ein Schlauchboot drehen kann:c

So, muss jet ne neue Wathose im Netz suchen#6


----------



## stefansdl (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



Deichkind schrieb:


> So, muss jet ne neue Wathose im Netz suchen#6


 
Petri zu den Dorschen Deichkind,
kann dich gut verstehen...wenns erstmal läuft will man nicht weg der Adrenalinspiegel ist viel zu hoch und lässt die kalten Füße vergessen. Ich kenne das. Das böse erwachen kommt erst hinterher|supergri
Als Wathose kann ich dir die Blau/Schwarze von Jenzi empfehlen. Nutzen sehr viele Bellyangler an der Ostsee seit vielen Jahren. Zwar mit 200€ recht teuer. Aber lohnenswert. Gerade der flexible und nicht so steife Stiefelansatz bieten beim paddeln mehr Flexibilität. 

Gruß


----------



## shad (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin Deichkind,
Petri zu den Dorschen! Hab auch schon mal beim Fischen ein Leck in meiner Watbüchse festgestellt. Aber ich habe lediglich einen kalten Popo bekommen, das ging noch.
Wir waren gestern mit dem Kleinboot am Staberhuk und haben 66 Dorsche gefangen zwischen 45 u. 60cm. 
Gruß,
    shad


----------



## stefansdl (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



shad schrieb:


> Moin Deichkind,
> Petri zu den Dorschen! Hab auch schon mal beim Fischen ein Leck in meiner Watbüchse festgestellt. Aber ich habe lediglich einen kalten Popo bekommen, das ging noch.
> Wir waren gestern mit dem Kleinboot am Staberhuk und haben 66 Dorsche gefangen zwischen 45 u. 60cm.
> Gruß,
> shad


 

Petri...im Moment lohnt es sich wirklich noch ohne groß Strecke machen zu müssen...

Gruß


----------



## Deichkind (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@shad
Und? Auf Gummi oder Pilker und eher aktiv gefischt?


----------



## Meerforellenfan (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



shad schrieb:


> Moin Deichkind,
> Petri zu den Dorschen! Hab auch schon mal beim Fischen ein Leck in meiner Watbüchse festgestellt. Aber ich habe lediglich einen kalten Popo bekommen, das ging noch.
> Wir waren gestern mit dem Kleinboot am Staberhuk und haben 66 Dorsche gefangen zwischen 45 u. 60cm.
> Gruß,
> shad



Wer braucht 66 Dorsche ?#c


----------



## Deichkind (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@meerforellenfan
Bitte verschon uns mit solchen Fragen. Jedem das seine! Und wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe 66 Leos zu fangen nehme ich die auch mit sofern die Größen Stimmen.


----------



## mathei (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



Deichkind schrieb:


> @meerforellenfan
> Bitte verschon uns mit solchen Fragen. Jedem das seine! Und wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe 66 Leos zu fangen nehme ich die auch mit sofern die Größen Stimmen.



Dito #6


----------



## shad (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@Deichkind: Wir haben hauptsächlich auf japanrote Twister am 17g Jigkopf gefangen...

@Mefofan: ich weiß nicht, ob es für Dich wichtig ist, aber ich habe von den 66 Dorschen 6 gefangen, den Rest meine Kollegen. Klingt das jetzt besser für Dich?? #d  Es sollte nur eine Info sein, wo was geht...


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

@ stefansdl

Bist Du sicher mit nur 5 cm langen Gufis zu angeln? Das halte ich für sehr klein. Bei kleiner Welle merkt man da doch die Köderführung gar nicht mehr. Selbst bei 30 Gr und Fireline ist das bei manchmal nur 4 m Tiefe schwer den Grund zu ertasten. Oder fischt Du im Mittelwasser? Oder schleppst Du die Gufis?


----------



## stefansdl (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ stefansdl
> 
> Bist Du sicher mit nur 5 cm langen Gufis zu angeln? Das halte ich für sehr klein. Bei kleiner Welle merkt man da doch die Köderführung gar nicht mehr. Selbst bei 30 Gr und Fireline ist das bei manchmal nur 4 m Tiefe schwer den Grund zu ertasten. Oder fischt Du im Mittelwasser? Oder schleppst Du die Gufis?



Hi, ja ich fische sehr gerne mit solchen kleinen Ködern. Wenn man mit dem Belly oder Schlauchboot draussen ist, dann sind auch die Bedingungen sehr gut. Aber selbst bei einer kleinen Welle oder etwas stärkerer Strömung hat man trotzdem super Grundkontakt. Selbst in 8m Tiefe. 
Die Köderführung wird durch längere oder größere Köder ja nicht begünstigt. Im Gegenteil, kleine schlanke Köder erzeugen weniger Widerstand im Wasser  und sinken schneller zum Grund als große und dicke Gummis. Letztendlich ist das Gewicht des Jigkopfes entscheidend. Je mehr Strömung und Welle deste schwerer muß ich angeln. In diesem Fall heißt schwerer- nicht größerer Gummifisch, sondern schwererer Jigkopf. Ich brauch mit einem kleinen Gummifisch also keine riesigen Köpfe ran machen, sondern brauche das Gewicht nur geringfügig erhöhen. Im schlechtesten Fall waren das bei der letzten Tour von 14 auf 24gr.   An 10er bzw. 12 Power Pro völlig ausreichend. Bei einem großen Gummi hätte ich da wohl weit über 30gr. gehen müssen um vernünftigen Köder- und Grundkontakt herstellen zu müssen. 30gr+ wäre auch gleichbedeutet einer anderer Rute. Denn da kommen wir zum nächsten wichtigen Punkt. Was für eine Rute fischst du denn? Oft sieht man ja die dicken Ostseeknüppel.Mit einer 50-100WG oder einer sehr weichen und langsamen Rute hat man natürlich eine schlechte Rückmeldung. Ich fische kurze, straffe und schnelle Ruten mit einem WG von 5-25gr oder 15-35gr.  Zuletzt habe ich es sogar mit einer 7-13gr versucht. Funktioniert, aber die war dann doch ein tick zu schwach:q   die Ruten haben eine super Rückmeldung und man merkt sofort ob man über Muscheln, Steine oder Sand zieht oder ob man sich Kraut eingefangen hat.  Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Fragen beantworten.|wavey:

Gruß


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Ja ich fische auch sehr feine Ruten wenn ich aktiv fische. 15er Fireline. Aber mir Gufi hatte ich bisher keinen Erfolg. Ich fange meistens mit Snaps oder der Beifängerfliege. Manchmal auch kleine 35 Gr Pilker. Die letzten Male kamen die Bisse fast alle auf Wattwurm am Buttlöffel. Butt und Dorsch. Auf Kunstköder nur ein kleiner Dorsch


----------



## stefansdl (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ja ich fische auch sehr feine Ruten wenn ich aktiv fische. 15er Fireline. Aber mir Gufi hatte ich bisher keinen Erfolg. Ich fange meistens mit Snaps oder der Beifängerfliege. Manchmal auch kleine 35 Gr Pilker. Die letzten Male kamen die Bisse fast alle auf Wattwurm am Buttlöffel. Butt und Dorsch. Auf Kunstköder nur ein kleiner Dorsch


 

Hi,

du schreibst Beifänger...fischst du am Gummifisch auch mit Beifänger?...wie dick ist dein Vorfach?...kann nicht verstehen wie du keinen Köder bzw. Grundkontakt herstellen kannst.

Gruß


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

nein ich habe 120cm Vorfach 40er Mono daran 20 cm vor dem Blinker/Pilker meine Fliege. Und damit spüre ich den Grund meist auch gut. Ich fahre mit dem Schlauchbot manchmal aber auch auf 10 oder 15m Tiefe und bei ordentlich Welle merkt man dann fast gar nichts mehr wenn man weit wirft. Vielleicht ist das aber auch zu weit draußen. Früher mit dem Belly war ich höchstens 1 km draußen schätze ich. MIt 5 PS bin ich schnell auf 3 oder 4 Km wenn ich will.


----------



## stefansdl (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Nabend,

na biete doch bei einer Wassertiefe zwischen 4-12m Gummis von 5-8cm solo an....als Vorfach gutes FC oder dünnes Flexonit..50-70cm lang ohne jegliche Beifänger...13er Geflecht...schnelle und kurze Rute...dann spielst du mit den Gewichten der Bleiköpfe etwas und dann sollte es auf jeden Fall klappen mit Grundkontakt und den Fischen klappen.

Gruß


----------



## basstid (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist es für Dorsche nicht nötig ein FC vorzuschalten! Wir haben das einige Male BellyBoat neben BellyBoat mit gleichen Ködern getestet. Für die Psyche mags helfen, dem Dorsch ist es wumpe. 
Andere Fische sind da wohl zimperlicher. Bevor ich aber beim Forellenfischen nach dem 200sten Wurf drüber nachdenke, obs an der Schnur liegt, dass ich voll abschneider, mach ich lieber gleich eins ran.


----------



## stefansdl (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Moin.  Da hast du völlig recht. Dorsche nehmen so gut wie alles was denen vors Maul kommt . Ich wollte nur sagen wie ich es mache.  Mann brauch halt nicht zu dick fischen. Je weniger Widerstand ich im Wasser habe desto leichter  kann ich fischen. 

Gruss


----------



## bobbykron (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*



basstid schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist es für Dorsche nicht nötig ein FC vorzuschalten! Wir haben das einige Male BellyBoat neben BellyBoat mit gleichen Ködern getestet. Für die Psyche mags helfen, dem Dorsch ist es wumpe.
> Andere Fische sind da wohl zimperlicher. Bevor ich aber beim Forellenfischen nach dem 200sten Wurf drüber nachdenke, obs an der Schnur liegt, dass ich voll abschneider, mach ich lieber gleich eins ran.



Wenn du aber Steine am Grund hast, und das dritte mal das Geflecht an den Muschel auf den Steinen gekappt wurde, weißt du das entsprechende Vorfachmaterial zu schätzen...


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

ja das denke ich auch. Man hat ja schon öfters mal Hänger besonders an Riffen. Aber selbst wenn Du nur im Tang oder in Muscheln mit Steinen festsitzt wirst Du ´ne dünne Fireline zu schnell abreißen ohne Chance Deinen Köder zu lösen und die Montage zu retten. Meine 45er oder 40er Mono hat bisher keinem Dorsch geschadet. Ich finde es auch deshalb gut weil sich da nicht so schnell vertüdelt. Und auf Beifänger möchte ich auch nicht gerne verzichten weil ich manchmal 80% der Fische auf die Fliege fange. Da kann der Pilker ruhig am Grund liegen die Bisse kommen trotzdem. Ich brauche also nicht immer aktiv zu fischen, das Schaukkeln vom Boot reicht oft oder die Drift


----------



## Fischnix (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

Für mich ist ein Stück (1-2m) monofil unerlässlich. In Norwegen habe ich in einer sehr guten Beissphase (jeder Wurf Fisch) das mono abgerissen. Da ich keine Zeit verschwenden wollte, habe ich den Blinker direkt an die Geflochtene geknotet. Danach hatte ich kaum noch Bisse. Meine Freundin drillte weiter bei jedem Wurf! Erst als ich wieder das Fluo-Vorfach angeknotet hatte, lief es wieder wie vorher.


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2014*

ich denke auch Mono hilft!
Auf jeden Fall wünsche allen hier ein gutes neues Jahr mit satt Fisch. Bin mal gespannt wer die erste Fangmeldung in 2015 hier postet. Das Wetter geht ja jetzt wieder


----------

